# Compressor Pressure Switch Replacment



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

AngelArs said:


> I have a old Sanborn 220 volt 60-gallon compressor. To turn it on/off for the last 30 years I've gone up and downstairs each time and used the circuit breaker as the on/off switch. So I was going to buy an industrial grade 30 amp wall switch (motor is 5 HP 15 amp) and wire that in, but today I learned that some pressure switches have built-in manual on/off switches on them. If I can find a replacement then this would be the best (and easiest) way to go to add manual on/off ability. Problem is I have never bought a pressure switch before and some of the specs are confusing. The switch that is now on the compressor is a Furnas 69WB108425 (seen HERE). Two questions I have are; what is the port? Some replacement swirches say single port, others says 4 port. How do I know what I need? Also, for the on PSI, what is that? I understand that the off PSI is where it would turn the compressor off, but why does it need any PSI to turn on? The switch I have now is rated at 90 PSI for on. Would a 100 PSI for on be OK?


Ok, the four port is what you need and the off pressure is as you'd expect, the high pressure where it shuts off. The on pressure is about twenty lbs lower and then it kicks the compressor back on. All of this is when it's in auto. When its in manual off, the pressure stays wherever it is at the time. I just bought a replacement from eBay for my 60 gallon Husky. Tricitym-r is the vendor.


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

I would suggest using the four port as well as adding two things: a pressure gauge and a relief valve. Tricitym-r has all these puppies and prices are good too. No, I am not affiliated.


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

Be sure yours is the same. The differences are the ferrel input vs the quick release for the sensing pressure input. As far as the on/off pressure, the on pressure is usually twenty lower than off and it's just the point where the compressor kicks back in when in auto. In off, the pressure stays wherever it is. 
I bought from eBay and used tricitym-r vendor. They have everything you need. No I'm not associated!


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

64pvolvo1800 said:


> Be sure yours is the same. The differences are the ferrel input vs the quick release for the sensing pressure input. As far as the on/off pressure, the on pressure is usually twenty lower than off and it's just the point where the compressor kicks back in when in auto. In off, the pressure stays wherever it is.
> I bought from eBay and used tricitym-r vendor. They have everything you need. No I'm not associated!


Sorry for the triple post. I'm having connection issues


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

64pvolvo1800 said:


> I would suggest using the four port as well as adding two things: a pressure gauge and a relief valve. Tricitym-r has all these puppies and prices are good too. No, I am not affiliated.


OK 4 port, but what is a "port"? And how do I know if I have a 'single' or four port now?

Yes it has a pressure gauge and relief valve now. I am also replacing the relief valve because the old one keeps opening up. THANKS for your help explaining everything :thumbsup:


----------

